# Spring Break/easter Vacation



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

So the kids have ten days off from school and instead of sitting around the house, we are taking the kids to Luray, VA for four days. Plan on visitin the caverns, and maybe a small rafting trip. Anyone else planning a trip?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

up here in northwestern vermont, we are hoping for warm enough weather to dry camp in the front yard!! The caverns sound like more fun!!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Well, our Spring Break is over. We went to Abilene State Park and met family from Dallas and Amarillo there. We all stayed in our camper, and we had the sleeping accomodations "maxed out." We even had an extra dog we didn't know was coming! We had fun, and this is now my longest tow (450 miles round trip, working up to a trip to Flagstaff, Arizona in June..."shopping" for a 1500HD or 3/4 truck or Burb...keeping my eyes open.


----------



## HodagRVer (Oct 12, 2009)

We are taking our first trip of the season to visit the Grand kids in Phoenix from Rhinelander. Plan on around 4k miles round trip. We will hit the Grand Canyon on the way back. TV is getting final fix ups, trailer has been unwrapped and loading has begun! Can't wait to see and feel some real sun for the first time in 5 months.....


----------



## chillaxin (Mar 1, 2009)

Southpaw said:


> So the kids have ten days off from school and instead of sitting around the house, we are taking the kids to Luray, VA for four days. Plan on visitin the caverns, and maybe a small rafting trip. Anyone else planning a trip?


We'll be in that part of the state too. Heading to Shenandoah Crossing in Gordonsville for 10 days. We had mid 70's temps this past weekend. Hoping for the same during Spring Break.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

A little early for us still. March break is traditionally a snowmobile week for us. Although with temperatures pushing the 20's we saw warmer weather then we often due for our May 2-4 camping season kick off!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

We'll be in the Grand Canyon next week - although we're constantly 'on the road', we're all taking a week off work and school, so are officially calling it our Spring Break - there's so much to do in the area, I figured we needed the week off to see everything!

Ali


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

It's the usual.... One week in Morro Bay, California. 3 days to go!

Walter


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

hyewalt34 said:


> It's the usual.... One week in Morro Bay, California. 3 days to go!
> 
> Walter


We'll be in Morro Bay also. looks like we'll just miss each other. We'll be there on Easter Sunday afternoon to Thursday.
Have a good trip!


----------



## pvsquared (Jan 12, 2009)

Thinking about Williamsburg, VA for April spring break. We figure the kids could get some out of school history they might remember. Might stop in D.C. on the way back. Stayed at Cherry Hill a couple of years ago and liked it.


----------



## azthroop (Jun 16, 2007)

MEXICO!! Beach, margaritas, beer, sun, beer, fun, margaritas! The kids will have fun, too! We go down to Rocky Point (Puerto Penasco) which is just south of AZ on the Gulf of Calif.

Great little fishing village, or not so little these days. Too many gringos building/buying condos! Head to the fish market in the morning and get the daily catch right off the boat. Shrimp, shrimp and more shrimp!

$25/night gets you right on the beach, $17/night gets us one row back (we're cheap!). It includes electric, water, sewer! There are showers/toilets/washer/dryers/store/etc. on-site.

Water is warm, not too many waves, which my wife likes, but I grew up in O.C. and miss the waves, but the the things I mentioned at the top make up for it!

My kids love it as they buy fireworks (the loud kind), and all kinds of "stuff". They save up their earnings and go crazy.

Highly recommend it, but remember you are in Mexico and some people can't handle the 'difference" (poverty, etc.) that is around them. We always bring our clothes the kids grew out of and toys they no longer want and donate to the orphanage or to the vendors that go up and down the beach. They usually have their kids with them and after all these years we have gotten to know some of them. My kids love passing out their toys to the little kids.


----------



## Amberbobmarley (Mar 3, 2010)

Ft Desoto Park In St Petersburg Florida. Our once a month weekend. It's quite possibly the best county park/campground I have ever been to. The dog loves the beach and the wife loves the bike paths, I on the other hand can sit at the waters edge and pretend to be fishing all day,


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Yianni said:


> It's the usual.... One week in Morro Bay, California. 3 days to go!
> 
> Walter


We'll be in Morro Bay also. looks like we'll just miss each other. We'll be there on Easter Sunday afternoon to Thursday.
Have a good trip!
[/quote]


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Monday and Tuesday we're going to Wenham, MA to look at Gordon college. Back to work on Wednesday

Mike


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

We are trying out Spring Gulch, near Lancaster PA.


----------



## Little_Country_Gal (Mar 2, 2010)

We were right down the road from you guys in Luray! We went to Montabello Campground and hiked around the appalachian trail for a few days, did some geocaching, some 4 wheeling on a Jeep trail, and even made a day trip to Natural Bridge/Wax Museum/Caverns. Had a blast! Everybody's ready to go again, even the dogs are "camping out" under the OB, just in case it moves again! 
-Renee


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

We'll be going to Allegany State Park in NY for a couple days, then trying one of the Glen parks in the fingerlakes.


----------

